# High Fsh



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can help me out. I know you are probably really busy as you have been away for a while but I have just had a really big blow.

I have just read my blood results for for my FSH level and it is 12. I can't believe it. Can you confirm that a high FSH level means low egg supply. I was planning to do egg sharing (as a donor) with my next IVF but the Lister stipulate that the FSH needs to be less than 10. 

I have always thought my IF was due to blocked tubes but now I am beginning to wonder if there may be another reason.

With my last IVF 6 years ago I didn't stimulate very well. It cost a fortune in drugs and I only got 8 eggs (I was 29). This must all be related but no-one pointed it out to me. 

Can you still be successful with IVF with a high FSH level? What is the optimum FSH level for successful IVF? Does the FSH level fluctuate at all and are there ways of lowering it? Should I get another blood test done?

Sorry to have so many questions but I am just so shocked and upset. I would be most grateful for any help you can give me.

Many thanks
Indianna


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Peter 

I wondered if you have missed this post or just still really busy working your way through all the others.

Thanks

Indianna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Indianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help me out. I know you are probably really busy as you have been away for a while but I have just had a really big blow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks very very much for your reply - you have really put my mind at rest.

Good luck in Canada 

Best wishes
Indianna


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Indianna 

Hi, I just wanted to say that I am 34 and my fsh in Dec/Jan was 12.5 so I was very worried like you.

They put me on 3 amps of memopur and I produced 16 eggs and was on the verge of hyper-stimulating so you see high fsh can work too. I am sure they will put you on the correct amount of drugs for your fsh levels too.

Good luck to you & all the best Amanda x x x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Amanada

Wow 16 eggs! I only dream of getting 16 eggs! 

Thanks for sharing that with me. I am feeling more positive now. Last week I really thought I was done for, blocked tubes one thing, no eggs another.

Thanks again
Indianna XX


----------



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello Indianna

I justed wanted to say that I had a high FSH one month and like you, was very worried about it.

But the month after, it was back to under 8. My clinic said that 'glitches' can happen, even in very young women.

But if you do stay at 12 I'm sure you'll have a successful IVF. 

Good luck
Mandy xxx


----------

